# Why is my pleco chasing my other fish



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Hi I'm new here but here is my question. My pleco only chases my other fish when I turn the light off. He attacks and trys to bite the other fish. The pleco eats often, hunger is not the problem Please help!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

They are in his bubble.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That is possible.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard that as they get older some plecos become aggressive and territorial though this is just what I heard...


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've only seen plecos get aggressive over caves. It can't hurt to add some more hiding places.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I will try to get somemore hiding places for him.


----------

